# Early Christmas Present



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

As expected, I was unable to leave the bird fair with only what I brought in... there was this guy selling breeder tiels who were supposedly wild and untameable. The males hadn't been bred yet, though, as they're still a bit young (9 months-1 year). Ah, but though these males all looked almost identical, there was one who seemed out of place. He was more interested in singing to me than he was in paying attention to the other tiels, and even pecked at the ones who tried to sit next to him. Mom and I were bitten hard by this one, not on our fingers, but on our hearts... in fact, when I put my fingers up to the cage bars, he did no biting, only a little investigating. 

Chester in action










After we got home and got his quarantine cage set up:










And he already calls for me when I leave the room!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on your new tiel, Chester is a handsome boy  what a wonderful early christmas present.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh..I'm happy for you. This little boy is adorable! My babies were asleep and when I played his video they both tweeped back..hehe. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is cute  He must have really wanted to come home with you, by singing your hearts over  He is adorable! 
Congrats On Getting Chester


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

I can't wait to wake up and work on taming him! Hopefully it won't take long... he needs his wings clipped, though. I'm not sure if Mom would go for taking him somewhere to get it done at the moment, since that usually costs money and it's something we can do here, but I don't want to do it myself because I don't want to give him a reason to not trust me... then again, he'd probably get scared anyway if I took him somewhere and had a complete stranger clip his wings, so it might not make much difference, and hopefully millet would get him to forgive me...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The way we tamed Earl was, we put our hand in the cage with millet on, for 10 mins, 3 times a day  Now he likes scritches, comes on your hand & is really cheeky by landing on anything he likes 

Hope Chester becomes tame quickly


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Chester is certainly a handsome boy!!! I can see why he won your hearts over, good luck with the training.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations  Iam so happy for you. I think this will definitely be a Merry Christmas for you


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats, what a perfect Christmas present!! And such a handsome one at that, he is BEAUTIFUL!! **falling in love** How is the taming going today?


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Rosie said:


> How is the taming going today?


Not really any progress, since I just got up about an hour ago. XD But he's doing a lot of meowing, wolf whistling, and other random sounds. Mom mentioned getting one of those learning-to-talk CDs because he's really showing a lot of potential even though we haven't even had him for a whole day yet.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hope you begin to gain progress, in your taming


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mystry Mew said:


> Not really any progress, since I just got up about an hour ago. XD But he's doing a lot of meowing, wolf whistling, and other random sounds. Mom mentioned getting one of those learning-to-talk CDs because he's really showing a lot of potential even though we haven't even had him for a whole day yet.


I got Spike one of those cd's, I don't use it though  And he still says 35 different words, 3 whissles and 4 different sound effects. His latest one is the Canary  And the charge whissel is his favourite whissel now. Sounds like he is going to be lots of fun for you and smart too


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I also have one of those cd's and i've used it to teach Bailee a whistle, that's all.  They learn better when it's a human teaching them. Chester is one handsome boy!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I have one of those cd's too-I used it since I don't know how to whistle...He learned the wolf whistle from it...


----------

